# VK| vote for us and Win



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

Vape King has been selected as a finalist in the Price Check Tech and Ecommerce awards in the Niche products category. Now we need your help, vote for us until the 30th of July and stand a chance to win not only by completing the survey at the end of the voting process but we as Vape King will also be giving away 50, thats right 50 vouchers to the value of R500.00 to random customers as our way of saying thank you for nominating us in the first place if we win.

If we win...you win!

Head on over to https://www.techandecommerceawards.co.za/ and click on voting at the top. We are in category 7 for Niche products and it makes us super proud to be the only Vape store being represented, this is not only an honour for us but for the vaping industry as a whole.

So please cast your vote and lets get vaping to win an external award in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (5/7/18)

Awesome stuff. Well done for being selected. Doing my vote now for VK..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

KarlDP said:


> Awesome stuff. Well done for being selected. Doing my vote now for VK..



Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gimli (5/7/18)

Done

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

Gimli said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk



Thanks guys  Just a headsup given to me by the big man @Gizmo right now - Forumites who vote get extra points  so your chances of being selected for one of the vouchers is higher.

Please vote as many times as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

Congratulations on the nomination @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff , vote done for my favourites.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gimli (5/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks guys  Just a headsup given to me by the big man @Gizmo right now - Forumites who vote get extra points  so your chances of being selected for one of the vouchers is higher.
> 
> Please vote as many times as possible.


Just a question, do we need to have a vape king account to qualify?

And congrats on the nomination, it's big for the vape industry in SA. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/7/18)

Come peeps. Lets win this for VK. I know we can as a community to stand together as one. Especially with all the focus on vaping in the media of late. These awards are a big deal here in SA and a awesome platform to be used

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/18)

Awesome stuff Vape King! Voting done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

Gimli said:


> Just a question, do we need to have a vape king account to qualify?
> 
> And congrats on the nomination, it's big for the vape industry in SA.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk



You dont need to be registered if you are a forumite 

Thank you for the kind words

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

This is remarkable
Well done @Gizmo - I know how much work you have put in to your website over the years!

Great achievement to get nominated!

Will vote later again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/7/18)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinhardt (5/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (5/7/18)

@Stroodlepuff done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (5/7/18)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WELIHF (5/7/18)

Done

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (5/7/18)

Done 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (7/7/18)

*Congratulations on being selected as a finalist. *
My vote has been done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (9/7/18)

Voted

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (9/7/18)

Done and congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Geldart39 (10/7/18)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/7/18)

Just giving this thread a little bump! Voting closes on Tuesday! Please get those votes in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/7/18)

rewarding the bump with a vote

Good luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (27/7/18)

Voted 

Good luck!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/18)

Final bump  voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (31/7/18)

Holding thumbs


----------



## Vapessa (31/7/18)

All the best


----------



## bjorncoetsee (31/7/18)

I voted


----------



## Vapessa (4/8/18)

Any news


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/18)

We didn't make it 







Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We didn't make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guys! If it makes you feel better I've never used Spree, Netflorist or Yuppiechef, but I'm almost certain that if I had their deliveries wouldn't make me nearly as happy as a Vape King one would!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Sorry guys! If it makes you feel better I've never used Spree, Netflorist or Yuppiechef, but I'm almost certain that if I had their deliveries wouldn't make me nearly as happy as a Vape King one would!



Spree shouldn't even be there  they are not Niche  but thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/8/18)

Ahhhh so sorry to hear that


----------

